# Four par writting - Crossed voices



## rbarata (Nov 3, 2014)

Hello, my friends

Just a quick question...what's is considered crossed voices?
Voices that reach the same note and register or voices that reach and go over the register of the other voice?

Thank you


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

this is quite literal, so it is a snap: the alto over soprano, tenor over alto, etc.


----------



## rbarata (Nov 3, 2014)

Thank you, PetrB. That's what I thought.


----------



## rbarata (Nov 3, 2014)

One more... is it ok to have crossed voices in different measures, i.e., the measure where the voices are crossed is not the same?

Ex: an A in the soprano (measure 2) and a B in the alto 8 (but in measure 4).


----------

